# Poor Boys Hunting Club seeking 6 members A.S.A.P.



## stoney britt (Jul 18, 2005)

Morgan Co. 512 acers, $250 per person. 
contact Stoney Britt (706) 342-8547


----------



## DC-08 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sent you a PM.

DC


----------



## Murdock (Jul 18, 2005)

sent a pm


----------



## dherrin (Jul 18, 2005)

*pm*

sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 19, 2005)

*Morgan co  ???*

ttt  ,  Morgan co,  close to home ////////   are you on the river ???????
    w/t


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 19, 2005)

Where is it located in morgan?How many members yall gonna have?


----------



## dherrin (Jul 19, 2005)

*where are ya at!*



			
				stoney britt said:
			
		

> Morgan Co. 512 acers, $250 per person.
> contact Stoney Britt (706) 342-8547


looking to join?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jul 19, 2005)

Give me a call Wednesday, will p/m you with #. I would like to look at the land if possible, Thanks Craig


----------



## buck central (Jul 20, 2005)

p.m sent


----------



## dherrin (Jul 20, 2005)

He told me memberships are full now!


----------

